# ψαλίδα = σαρανταποδαρούσα;



## Irini (Dec 7, 2012)

Έψαχνα (και βρήκα) ποιο διαολομάμουνο είναι το silverfish. Επειδή ο εγκέφαλος είναι λίγο σούπα αυτή την στιγμή, μου φάνηκε ότι ένα γκούγκλισμα έλεγε πως είναι η γνωστή ψαλίδα (άλλο έλεγε αλλά είπαμε). Τέλος πάντων, μπά, λέω, αλλά ας ψάξουμε την ψαλίδα. Και ένα από τα αποτελέσματα ήταν από το Βικιλεξικό. Τι μου 'ρθε και το πάτησα ένας Γιαραμπής το ξέρει αλλά το έκανα.


*ψαλίδα* _θηλυκό_

μεγάλο ψαλίδι 
(_βοτανική_) ο έλικας του αμπελιού κι άλλων αναρριχητικών φυτών 
_*(εντομολογία) η σαρανταποδαρούσα*_ 
(_εντομολογία_) μικρό έντομο που στο πίσω μέρος της κοιλιάς του έχει δύο σκληρές κι αιχμηρές λαβίδες 
ασθένεια των τριχών της κεφαλής κατά την οποία οι άκρες τους σχίζονται στα δύο και δεν αναπτύσσονται άλλο 
(_μεταφορικά_) η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε δύο μετρήσιμα μεγέθη 
Πού; Πότε; Πώς; Πες μου γιατί;

Έχει ακούσει ποτέ κανείς σας το #3; Γιατί εγώ ποτέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2012)

Δεν είναι το ίδιο έντομο, το "ψαλίδα" είναι παρωνύμιο για την σαρανταποδαρούσα. Ομολογώ ότι δεν το ήξερα, ωστόσο υποστηρίζεται λεξιλογικά.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2012)

Εγώ αυτό το ξέρω ψαράκι. Και ξέρω επίσης ότι α) είναι αηδιαστικό, β) τσιμπάει.

Έψαξα λίγο στις γκουγκλοεικόνες, και μου βγάζει φωτογραφίες για την ψαλίδα που δεν θυμίζουν το ψαράκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2012)

Αυτό που λες Palavra είναι firebrat, όχι silverfish.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Εγώ ψαλίδα ξέρω αυτό με τις δαγκάνες, όχι αυτό που λέει η Παλ ότι το λένε ψαράκι. 

Και ομολογώ ότι έχω να τα δω αμφότερα πολλά χρόνια, όχι πως μου λείπουν.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2012)

Άλλο το ψαράκι, άλλο η ψαλίδα κι άλλο η σαρανταποδαρούσα. 
Η ψαλίδα (
) ήταν ο μεγάλος φόβος μου όταν ξεφλουδίζαμε τα φρέσκα μύγδαλα με τη γιαγιά μου, γιατί πολύ συχνά τρύπωνε ανάμεσα στο φρέσκο τσόφλι και το ξύλινο και με δάγκωνε. Τόσο μικρό ζούδι, αλλά το δάγκωμά του πόναγε πολύ, του άτιμου!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Άλλο το ψαράκι, άλλο η ψαλίδα κι άλλο η σαρανταποδαρούσα.
> Η ψαλίδα (View attachment 3367) ήταν ο μεγάλος φόβος μου όταν ξεφλουδίζαμε τα φρέσκα μύγδαλα με τη γιαγιά μου, γιατί πολύ συχνά τρύπωνε ανάμεσα στο φρέσκο τσόφλι και το ξύλινο και με δάγκωνε. Τόσο μικρό ζούδι, αλλά το δάγκωμά του πόναγε πολύ, του άτιμου!



Ακριβώς. Κι εγώ δεν ήθελα να ανοίγω αμύγδαλα για τον ίδιο λόγο.


----------



## Irini (Dec 8, 2012)

Ελληγεννή μπερδεύτηκα. Έχεις ακούσει δηλαδή την σαρανταποδαρούσα να την αποκαλούν ψαλίδα;

Πι ες, ναι, το βρήκα το βρωμόψαρο.
Πι ες του. Εγώ με μύγδαλα πρόβλημα δεν είχα αλλά τις σιχαινόμουν και τις φοβόμουν κι όλας!


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Εγώ σιχαίνομαι και φοβαμαι τα έντομα ακόμα. Εκτός από τις πασχαλίτσες. Αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γεμίσει η νότια Βρετανία μεταλλαγμένες σούπερ- πασχαλίτσες που δαγκώνουν και τις σιχαίνομαι και αυτές.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 8, 2012)

ψαράκι silverfish








σαρανταποδαρούσα ή σκολόπενδρα / centipede εδώ εικόνες


ψαλίδα η παρεξηγημένη (μας τσιμπάει μεν, καθαρίζει τον κήπο από τα παράσιτα δε) earwig  με πλούσια εικονογράφηση


----------



## Irini (Dec 8, 2012)

Όχι άλλες εικονογραφήσεις! (Να διαβαστεί σε τόνο "όχι άλλο κάρβουνο!")
Μετά το αλφαβητάρι των Αγγλικών που μου προκάλεσε μόνιμη φοβία για τις κατσαρίδες μακριά!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό που λες Palavra είναι firebrat, όχι silverfish.


Μοιάζει με αυτό που λες, αλλά είναι silverfish. Το γένος αμφότερων είναι Lepisma saccharina.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Καλημέρα.

Υποθέτω ότι silverfish = λέπισμα, κν. ασημόψαρο.
Για τη σκολόπενδρα, κοινώς σαρανταποδαρούσα, νομίζω ότι η κοινή ονομασία _ψαλίδα_ έχει εκλείψει.
Ψαλίδες είναι τα δερμάπτερα (earwigs) (ελληνικό λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας — με πολλή ανεπιθύμητη εικονογράφηση)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Irini said:


> Ελληγεννή μπερδεύτηκα. Έχεις ακούσει δηλαδή την σαρανταποδαρούσα να την αποκαλούν ψαλίδα;



Ποτέ. Το γράφουν όμως τα λεξικά. Δες και την τελευταία απάντηση του nickel.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> (ελληνικό λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας — με πολλή ανεπιθύμητη εικονογράφηση)


Έκανα κάτι αντίστοιχο με το ίδιο που κάνω σε περιπτώσεις που σου λένε «μην κοιτάξεις!» ενώ αρπάζουν μια παντόφλα κι εσύ, παρόλο που υποψιάζεσαι ότι πάνω από το κεφάλι σου υπάρχει μια τιτανοτεράστια κατσαρίδα (συγγνώμη, Ειρήνη!) δεν μπορείς να συγκρατηθείς, σηκώνεις το βλέμμα και, πριν το σκεφτείς καλά καλά, τρέχεις πανικόβλητη για την έξοδο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Τσκ, τσκ, γυναίκες. Για να δω την σελίδ...

ΥΓ: όποιος πάντως σιχαίνεται τις κατσαρίδες, ας σκεφτεί πώς θα 'ταν να ζούσε στην Ελλάδα η hissing cockroach, όπου το hissing είναι quite literal... (τολμήστε ρε να πατήσετε το link)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ΥΓ: όποιος πάντως σιχαίνεται τις κατσαρίδες, ας σκεφτεί πώς θα 'ταν να ζούσε στην Ελλάδα η hissing cockroach, όπου το hissing είναι quite literal... (τολμήστε ρε να πατήσετε το link)



Χε χε, η γρομφαδορίνα, δηλαδή η γουρουνομύτα. :)


----------



## Irini (Dec 8, 2012)

Αχά! Άρα κάποτε λέγαμε την σαρανταποδαρούσα ψαλίδα; Κοίτα τι μαθαίνει ο άνθρωπος. 
Φυσικά τώρα μπερδεύτηκα με το silverfish (νόμιζα ήταν "ψαράκι") οπότε μάλλον με βλέπω να ανοίγω σιχαμερό νήμα.

Υ.Γ. Σιγά μην πατήσω σύνδεσμο πριν πάω για ύπνο! Για να είμαι ακριβής σιγά μην τον πατήσω ποτέ. Σόρυ αλλά είμαι κότα τροφαντή, ζουμπουρλή πουλάδα όταν μιλάμε για μαμούνια του είδους.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2012)

..
ψαλίδα: [...] 3. (μτφ., για κτ. του οποίου η άκρη μοιάζει με ανοιχτό ψαλίδι): α. η σαρανταποδαρούσα, επειδή έχει ψαλιδωτή ουρά. β. είδος εντόμου με ψαλιδωτή ουρά. [...]

Σκολόπεν_*δ*_ρα; Αν*δ*ρική; Γιατί έτσι την έχω δει _μόνο_ γραμμένη. Ακουσμένη (και πατημένη, όταν ήταν ανάγκη) έχω μόνο τη σκολόπεν*τ*ρα: η [skolópen*d*ra] & _(λόγ.)_ σκολόπενδρα η [skolópenδra] Ο27 : η σαρανταποδαρούσα. [-νδρ-: λόγ. < αρχ. σκολόπενδρα (προφ. [nd] )· -ντρ-: προσαρμ. στη δημοτ.]

την αντρική, εκείνη που συνήθως φωνάζουν άντρα να την πατήσει: 
«Άν*τ*ρα μου, κολόνα του σπιτιού μου  κι εξτερμινάτορα των ζουδιών του ...

μια σκολόπε*ντρ*αααα!  Τρέχααα!» :scared::scared: κι εκείνες όπου φύγει φύγει.

Κάποτε ήταν αλλιώς, βέβαια:
ἄνδρα μοι ἔννεπε, μοῦσα, πολύτροπον, ὃς μάλα πολλὰ
ου πλάγχθη, ἐπεὶ εντόμων ανίερον πτολίεθρον ἔπερσεν·
πολλῶν δε μιαρών ἴδεν οπάς καὶ νόον ἔγνω...


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Νταξ ρε παιδιά, φωτογραφίες είναι, δεν πρόκειται να βγουν τα έντομα από την οθόνη και να σας φάνε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Νταξ ρε παιδιά, φωτογραφίες είναι, δεν πρόκειται να βγουν τα έντομα από την οθόνη και να σας φάνε!



Εσύ όταν βλέπεις θρίλερ και τρομάζεις/πετάγεσαι με κάποια σκηνή είναι γιατί πιστεύεις ότι π.χ. το ζόμπι θα βγει απ' την οθόνη να σου φάει τον εγκέφαλο;


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Eξαρτάται αν το βλέπω στο σινεμά ή στο σπίτι.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2012)

Τώρα το θυμήθηκα και το γκούγκλισα, γιατί έλεγα ότι μόνο εγώ θα την έχω ακούσει έτσι, αλλά να που και το σλανγκρ την ξέρει: Η γιαγιά μου, την ψαλίδα την έλεγε ψαλικουρίδα! Ακούγεται λίγο πιο σιχαμερό, ε;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2012)

Μπά 
SBE, είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα - και λάιβ να το δεις, τι θα σου κάνει, θα σε φάει; (Απάντηση: σιγά μην κάτσω να το ανακαλύψω!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μπά
> SBE, είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα - και λάιβ να το δεις, τι θα σου κάνει, θα σε φάει; (Απάντηση: σιγά μην κάτσω να το ανακαλύψω!)



Βασικά... ναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 8, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό που λες Palavra είναι firebrat, όχι silverfish.


Εγώ και τα δύο αυτά τα ξέρω ως "ψαράκι", αλλά τα έχω συναντήσει και ως "ασημόψαρο". Μάλλον επειδή μοιάζουν πολύ έχουν το ίδιο κοινό όνομα στα ελληνικά.


Palavra said:


> Το γένος αμφότερων είναι Lepisma saccharina.


Το _Lepisma saccharina_ είναι το silverfish, το άλλο σύμφωνα με τη Wiki είναι _Thermobia domestica_.

Ψαλίδα εγώ ξέρω αυτήν που έβαλε η Έλσα παραπάνω, δηλαδή την οικογένεια Dermaptera, αλλά έχει τύχει να ακούσω να λένε έτσι και τη σαρανταποδαρούσα (γένος Scolopendra)  (σπάνια είναι αλήθεια).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το _Lepisma saccharina_ είναι το silverfish, το άλλο σύμφωνα με τη Wiki είναι _Thermobia domestica_.


Εννοούσα το ψαράκι και το silverfish :)
Ελληγενή, α να χαθείς!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2012)

Πείτε μου δηλαδή αν μετά την παρακάτω διατύπωση θα προτιμούσατε να συναντήσετε ζόμπι ή κατσαρίδα (σ' αυτήν αναφέρεται η παράθεση):

_"They have been recorded to eat human flesh of both the living and the dead"._



Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, α να χαθείς!



:devil:


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2012)

Ελληγενή, καλά που ενημέρωσες, τώρα έχω μια ακόμα αιτία να σιχαίνομαι τις κατσαρίδες (πρώτα ήταν μόνο οι αοριστολογίες για σιχαμερά πλάσματα που μεταφέρουν αρρώστιες).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2012)

To take the heat off Helle, η ψυχοπάθεια του κόσμου δεν έχει όρια.


----------



## Themis (Dec 9, 2012)

Μπροστά στην είδηση που παραθέτει η Μπέρνι, τα προηγούμενα ανήκουν στην παιδική ζώνη.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2012)

Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να ξορκίσω τον σχεδόν μεταφυσικό τρόμο και την απερίγραπτη απέχθεια που μου προκαλούν αυτά τα όντα. Ρωτήστε με αν πιάνει το κόλπο.


----------

